# Breeder "Catch" Phrases



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see certain things on breeder sites and have to wonder how many people are impressed by certain phrases...



> *You can trace his family tree all the way to back to the very first German Shepherd , Horand Von Grafrath.*


*


Ummmmm....can't all German Shepherds be traced back to the very first?

If they don't have the very first GSD in their family tree...wouldn't that make them an entirely different breed?
*


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Our dogs are bred for temperament and loyalty


How do you evaluate for loyalty? Has a dog ever been excluded from the breeding program for disloyalty?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> How do you evaluate for loyalty? Has a dog ever been excluded from the breeding program for disloyalty?


Jax is done...she's disloyal every time DH has jelly beans...


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I see certain things on breeder sites and have to wonder how many people are impressed by certain phrases...
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I'm very impressed they are related to Horand...can you PM me that site so I can get a "real" GSD?


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Emoore said:


> How do you evaluate for loyalty? Has a dog ever been excluded from the breeding program for disloyalty?


ROFL. Like.

"The WGSD (White German Shepherd Dog) is a rare breed by AKC standards."
W-what?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've seen the phrase 'Years of careful breeding', yet they have nothing to show for any of their dogs. No titles, nothing. I can't help to think, careful of what?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How 'bout "comes from imported lines."


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> How 'bout "comes from imported lines."


What? Here all this time I thought it was "comes with imported wines"...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The imported whines are just as bad, if not worse than the domestic ones, LOL!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohh, I love this thread.



> we Breed for “Physical and Mental Perfection” as well maintaining the sheer Beauty and Nobility of the German Shepherd Dog. “One Must be able to afford to pay for that Perfection” We are the BMW in German Shepherds. Our Client List Includes Judges, Lawyers, Vets, Vet Techs, University Professors, Doctors, Dentists, High End Self Employed Business Owners.. If you Need that Perfection in your Life, and can afford to pay for it, “ you need a ****** Dog”.


One of the most ridiculous things I have ever read on a breeder's page. Disgusting and arrogant, actually. Also... vet techs makes barely above minimum wage... they shouldn't be grouped with vets and lawyers if you're trying to sell to people who will pay 4000 for puppies from untitled and un-health-certified parents.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

> _"We breed for loyalty, beauty, and healthy quality pups."_


Well, yeah. Doesn't everyone want to breed for big, pretty, healthy pups? And again, how can you evaluate their level of loyalty when they're 6 weeks old?



> _"Our dogs come from the best lines around. We can guarantee that they will be the best dog for you and your family!"_


Oh really? So, that homeless guy down under the bridge could get one of your dogs and be a "perfect match"? Hurr..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

"We breed for over-sized, large, heavy-boned, old-fashioned, straight-backed, and family-style temperament. We are bringing back what the GSD used to be!" 


Oh _really??????_


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

qbchottu said:


> "We breed for over-sized, large, heavy-boned, old-fashioned, straight-backed, and family-style temperament. We are bringing back what the GSD used to be!"


that can be traced all the way back to the very first German Shepherd, Horand Von Grafrath


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

> In addition, we breed German Shepherds with low drive which are not suitable for Schutzund or attack work. Instead, ****** German Shepherds are bred to be very intelligent and willing to please so they quick to learn obedience and fun jobs like agility. They will still protect you and your family - instinctively, as every good German Shepherd should.



Uhmm, ok. Prove it .


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I have done so much research I know where all of these are coming from!! lol. Makes me laugh because all of the catch phrases yall are bring up are what drove me from them lol.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Narny said:


> I have done so much research I know where all of these are coming from!! lol. Makes me laugh because all of the catch phrases yall are bring up are what drove me from them lol.


Agreed! Thanks everyone for quoting the actual phases so we could all google them! haha! What I've found most interesting is going to the "offspring" pages of these breeders to see what they are producing. Yuck! Poor Miley Cyrus! I'd want nothing to do with those lazy GSDs.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess it could be worse, they could advertise "the chosen breeder of drug dealers who really value protection".


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I particularly love the "Old Fashioned Straight Backed" breeders, who have all kinds of catch words and phrases that have no actual meaning. It's kind of fun to translate...

"Nobility" = the dog looks good in a picture standing on a rock.

"Loyalty" = the dog is terrified of strangers.

"Family Style Temperament" = see above.

"Protective" = see above.

"Straight Back" = swayback.

"Healthy" = will still break into a run at times.

"Big Boned" = obese.

"Good Temperment [sic]" = hasn't bitten anyone yet.

"Champion bloodlines" = an American CH 4 generations back.

"Import bloodlines" = a German import 4 generations back.

"Intelligent" = can sit and/or lie down on command.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I came across one a long time ago and it has always stuck with me. The breeder was using the catchphrase that all their dogs came directly from Homeland Security/Michigan State Trooper bloodlines. LOL really? Didn't know there was such lines out there!!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

well it wouldn't do much for them to say they have the best hock walking roached backed specimens in the most desirable black & red to match that frumpy couch now would it?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

dOg said:


> well it wouldn't do much for them to say they have the best hock walking roached backed specimens in the most desirable black & red to match that frumpy couch now would it?


Play nice!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

So what words _should_ a breeder use when they describe their dogs?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Whiteshepherds said:


> So what words _should_ a breeder use when they describe their dogs?


I want to see things that can be backed up with facts. 

Not, "We breed for intelligence, protectiveness, and health, etc etc etc, but we can't prove it so you'll just have to take our word for it." 

I've noticed that the best breeders' websites are short on claims and long on facts, titles, pedigrees, certifications, and accomplishments. If you haven't really done much of anything with your dogs, you have claims and first-person testimonials. If they've done something, the bloodlines, accomplishments, health certifications, titles, and achievements speak for themselves.

And if your dogs' biggest accomplishment is their weight, you should probably just find a new hobby.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

A tag line that would catch my attention would read:

"We do our level best to match dogs that exemplify the breed standard and eliminate the known weaknesses of the GSD breed. The money you spend on one of our dogs is used to provide the most comprehensive socializing, veterinary and well rounded puppy we can provide. As breeders we cannot guarantee that every dog will be perfect, we cannot guarantee that every dog will be rock solid, but we can say that we try as hard as possible to stack the deck so odds are you will get a wonderful animal."

It's honest (I'd hope) and realistic.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This one always makes me wonder why it the first paragraph on the home page, as if I stumbled upon it by mistake? 
Every thing is underlined as another link to their website, too~ A bit overplayed?

_German Shepherd Breeders with German Shepherd Puppies For Sale. We are a
Professional German Shepherd Breeder that also has German Shepherds For Sale. We are a German Shepherd Breeder that is dedicated to producing quality German Shepherd Puppies._


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> This one always makes me wonder why it the first paragraph on the home page, as if I stumbled upon it by mistake?
> Every thing is underlined as another link to their website, too~ A bit overplayed?
> 
> _German Shepherd Breeders with German Shepherd Puppies For Sale. We are a
> Professional German Shepherd Breeder that also has German Shepherds For Sale. We are a German Shepherd Breeder that is dedicated to producing quality German Shepherd Puppies._


They are trying some very old methods to get their site found by search engines.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, I know, that...it just makes them sound like they are dumbing it down to a potential client. It is a turn-off to me when a breeder oversells themselves.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:laugh:


Jax08 said:


> I see certain things on breeder sites and have to wonder how many people are impressed by certain phrases...
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:laugh:


Emoore said:


> >>>> How do you evaluate for loyalty? <<<<
> 
> Has a dog ever been excluded from the breeding program for disloyalty?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's hard to translate the imported "whines".



selzer said:


> >>>> The imported whines are just as bad,<<<<
> 
> if not worse than the domestic ones, LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

French whines...definitely can tell that one!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a homeless can get a dog and be a perfect match.



SophieGSD said:


> Well, yeah. Doesn't everyone want to breed for big, pretty, healthy pups? And again, how can you evaluate their level of loyalty when they're 6 weeks old?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So, that homeless guy down under the bridge could get one of your dogs and be a "perfect match"? Hurr..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> it's hard to translate the imported "whines".


I had noted the catch phrase 'out of imported lines'

and someone said that always thought that was imported wines -- a funny, lol.

So I countered with the imported whines (play on words) are just as bad if not worse than domestic ones. I have an imported bitch, and she can whine with the best of them, LOL.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i countered your counter with a funnier counter. 



doggiedad said:


> it's hard to translate the imported "whines".





selzer said:


> I had noted the catch phrase 'out of imported lines'
> 
> and someone said that always thought that was imported wines -- a funny, lol.
> 
> So I countered with the imported whines (play on words) are just as bad if not worse than domestic ones. I have an imported bitch, and she can whine with the best of them, LOL.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I figured that out after I posted. I guess I am kind of slow today, LOL.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

> At two years old he already weighs 110 pounds. He is a magnificent specimen with a massive head, chest and is proportioned just right. With his father being a VA7 Seiger Champion and mom being from German/Czech lines, we can not wait to see his offspring! He has one SEIGER VA1 BSZS, twelve VA and eighteen V champions, nineteen SCCH3, two SCCH2, & nine SCCH1 titles in his five generation pedigree! *Keep in mind that a VA champion is worth upwards of $100,000.00 . *


Wow!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

bocron said:


> Wow!


It's true.... just doesn't apply to the value of the VA dog's puppies--not automatically... or automagically.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

BlackthornGSD said:


> It's true.... just doesn't apply to the value of the VA dog's puppies--not automatically... or automagically.


I'm aware. I just love that they make it sound like they have a dog worth big bucks, therefore the pup you buy from them will obviously be VERY valuable.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bocron said:


> I'm aware. I just love that they make it sound like they have a dog worth big bucks, therefore the pup you buy from them will obviously be VERY valuable.


Talk to your local broker about stocks, bonds, gold, precious metals, and Show Line puppies for a truly diversified retirement portfolio.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Buddy & Peaches will make some expensive investments!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> So what words _should_ a breeder use when they describe their dogs?


Maybe not so much words, but letters...

SchH3, IPO3, Fh, HGH, SAR, TD, CDX, UD, Police Dog, Service Dog, OFA, CERF, things like that.

Really, the accomplishments of the breeder and their dogs should speak for themselves; the breeder needn't be wordy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> "Intelligent" = can sit and/or lie down on command.


And/or "will be the smartest thing in your home"

hehe


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

What does DNA stand for? 

I've seen that listed as a "title" on some of the breeder websites that other people have posted. Is it some kind of health check?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Chance&Reno said:


> What does DNA stand for?
> 
> I've seen that listed as a "title" on some of the breeder websites that other people have posted. Is it some kind of health check?


I believe it simply means the dog has had a DNA profile done?


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I believe it simply means the dog has had a DNA profile done?


Are they looking for something in particular? Why would they list this as a "title"?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Chance&Reno said:


> Are they looking for something in particular? Why would they list this as a "title"?


Because more letters are better than less letters.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

emoore said:


> because more letters are better than less letters.


lmao


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

DNA -

After some number of litters sired (7 maybe?), the AKC collects a sample.
Doesn't mean much...theoretically could prove a dog was a pup's sire,
but who's checking? Don't know if they can or actually do the testing,
or what that would cost whom to try and find out.

As for playing nice, this entire thread is at least as sarcastic as my comment. 

Sure there are plenty of boneheaded pages out there spouting lots of blather of no real value... but it's buyer beware no matter the source. In any litter, from any line there will be a range of individuals. In any breed there will be a range of standards as it changes to fill the bill of perceived desirable traits, either chasing the dollar or the dream of podium power.

Just right is a subjective opinion, whether it looks like Horand or not, can be traced back to him or not. Today a century later, and we find every conceivable flavor of critter available in one breed. So much for standards.
The captain believed in what he was doing, so what? So do most breeders,
whether they can sell it or not. If they can, they'll keep on, if not they won't. The market works. Whether it's right or not is again, opinion.

To the masses spinning in circles awaiting adoption, there ain't much right about it at all. Failures occur whether top lines or mixes...and more often than not, it's the people who screwed the pooch.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

bocron said:


> Wow!


OMG, have you looked at that dog? 



He looks like he's got a soft ear, secondly, his coat looks horrible, third, the first picture looks like he's got a sway back. I didn't even look at his pedigree. No need to look further. That's not VA dog material. 

And somebody should tell them that it's spelled SIEGER and not SEIGER...:help: and that there is no such thing as SCCH3 and SCCH2...


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> OMG, have you looked at that dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I did and was horrified. I did look at the pedigree and the top side is nice, based on my limited knowledge of Highline pedigrees. The bottom half is not worth printing on paper. 

Sounds like someone imported a very expensive stud dog and bred him if the check cleared.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

bocron said:


> Yes, I did and was horrified. I did look at the pedigree and the top side is nice, based on my limited knowledge of Highline pedigrees. The bottom half is not worth printing on paper.
> 
> Sounds like someone imported a very expensive stud dog and bred him if the check cleared.


The bottom half is really not worth printing on paper. 

When scrolling down, did you see the other phrase "XXX is almost as tall as the garden tractor." :wild: :rofl:

800 bucks in stud fee to only approved females (approved meaning in free of diseases)... 

Boy I should start studding out Yukon.... :crazy:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mrs.K said:


> The bottom half is really not worth printing on paper.
> 
> When scrolling down, did you see the other phrase "XXX is almost as tall as the garden tractor." :wild: :rofl:


If your definition of "almost as tall" is "two feet shorter than."


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

One of our recent foster puppies was from a total BYB here in MN and came to our rescue as an owner surrender at 5 months. He was a beautiful black/red male GSD and there was really nothing wrong with him that I could see, he was just a typical GSD puppy that got almost zero exercise and training.
The person that bought him was upset because he had paid extra (he paid $900 instead of the "normal" $600 price) because the breeder told him that the white paws and white patch on Jasper's chest were "the sign of a sure champion dog and EXTREMELY rare in German Showline dogs. 
I did all I could to keep from laughing, but I did explain to the guy that he had been taken, sort of. He felt so bad that I didn't have the heart to pile on.

PT Barnum was right all those years ago, there is one born every second.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

CassandGunnar said:


> One of our recent foster puppies was from a total BYB here in MN and came to our rescue as an owner surrender at 5 months. He was a beautiful black/red male GSD and there was really nothing wrong with him that I could see, he was just a typical GSD puppy that got almost zero exercise and training.
> The person that bought him was upset because he had paid extra (he paid $900 instead of the "normal" $600 price) because the breeder told him that the white paws and white patch on Jasper's chest were "the sign of a sure champion dog and EXTREMELY rare in German Showline dogs.
> I did all I could to keep from laughing, but I did explain to the guy that he had been taken, sort of. He felt so bad that I didn't have the heart to pile on.
> 
> PT Barnum was right all those years ago, there is one born every second.


I hate to say it, but that idiot deserved to be taken. He dumped a five month old puppy because it had white paws and a patch on its chest? And he is upset because he paid $300 more for the puppy. He needs to be strung up.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

selzer said:


> I hate to say it, but that idiot deserved to be taken. He dumped a five month old puppy because it had white paws and a patch on its chest? And he is upset because he paid $300 more for the puppy. He needs to be strung up.


Yep. He also kept him crated 12-14 hours a day and wondered why he was such a handfull. He was adopted by a young woman who works on a crew installing wind turbines and he gets to go to work with her every day and be outside.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

LARHAGE said:


> I guess it could be worse, they could advertise "the chosen breeder of drug dealers who really value protection".



That is very funny Lorie!!!


What irks me is when people list DNA as if it is a title:

Bucky CGC, DNA


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok...I have a small *peeve*....
When someone lists an AD & BH along with the ScHutzhund title and KKl.....
To get the Schutzhund Title...they need the BH first......to get the KKL...they need the AD first......*SO*...they are *not* additional titles, they must be earned *before* the title and kkl are given.

I try to make sure when they are working on our website....that they *do not* do that.....it drives me crazy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

That's a big peeve of mine too, Robin. People will do the same with AKC titles, listing CD, CDX, NA, OA, AX, RN, RA, TD, TDX, etc.... when half of those are prerequisites to the others and shouldn't be listed once the higher title is earned. But I suppose a longer string of letters is more impressive and a lot of people don't know that.

And when people put SchH titles in parenthesis. Like BH (SchH1), or SchH1 (3). Those in the know understand it means they intend to title to that level, but I'm sure it fools a lot of people into thinking the dog is at that level and the people listing that are well aware that it can be a misrepresentation. Personally, I want to see actual accomplishments listed, not intentions. Go ahead and put some text outlining those intentions, but don't make it look like a title already earned.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> Ok...I have a small *peeve*....
> When someone lists an AD & BH along with the ScHutzhund title and KKl.....
> To get the Schutzhund Title...they need the BH first......to get the KKL...they need the AD first......*SO*...they are *not* additional titles, they must be earned *before* the title and kkl are given.
> 
> I try to make sure when they are working on our website....that they *do not* do that.....it drives me crazy.





Chris Wild said:


> That's a big peeve of mine too, Robin. People will do the same with AKC titles, listing CD, CDX, NA, OA, AX, RN, RA, TD, TDX, etc.... when half of those are prerequisites to the others and shouldn't be listed once the higher title is earned. But I suppose a longer string of letters is more impressive and a lot of people don't know that.
> 
> And when people put SchH titles in parenthesis. Like BH (SchH1), or SchH1 (3).


Yup, those two also.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't like when someone has a dog that they don't really train or do anything with, just keep it loose in their house/yard but then list "PPD" or "PROTECTION DOG" like a title. OK having a pet GSD that protects you and your house...for me that's just a given because of the breed and it's not a substitute for doing actual training and the process of trialing and earning titles.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

"At two years old he already weighs 110 pounds. He is a magnificent specimen with a massive head, chest and is proportioned just right. With his father being a VA7 Seiger Champion and mom being from German/Czech lines, we can not wait to see his offspring! He has one SEIGER VA1 BSZS, twelve VA and eighteen V champions, nineteen SCCH3, two SCCH2, & nine SCCH1 titles in his five generation pedigree! *Keep in mind that a VA champion is worth upwards of $100,000.00 ."


Did people check out the contract page? 
*


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I am somehow just seeing this thread, and besides all the blaring catch phrases, there are things that I like to see on breeders websites in addition to titles. Last year I was talking to a breeder who seemed to have really nice dogs. But he kept sending me pictures and videos of his dogs, not hitting the sleeve, but attacking the helper/decoy. There was no Out or Fuss, just attack, and then him trying to wrangle the dogs off the helper. He even sent me one video of him taunting one of his dogs from behind its kennel and it was snarling and snapping at him through the fence. This was supposed to show me that his dogs would be great active family companions?? The only "family type" pics he could show me were of 4-5 wk old pups playing with his kids. So I asked him if he had pics or video of his adult dogs with children or could send references from active families that had purchased from him, because of course, sound and stable temperament is always my first priority. Know what he told me? His dogs were absolutely stable, but perhaps I would be happy looking elsewhere. I agreed and thanked him for his time.

Breeders that I like (Cliff, Wildhaus, Robin, Carmen), you see pics of dogs doing it all - Sch, SAR, Police Work, or just hanging out with the kids or family. These are things that tell me a breeder is producing well rounded dogs. I think a good deal of breeders dont realize or have lost sight of the true purpose of this breed. As a buyer, I don't really care how hard your dogs can hit the sleeve if they aren't stable enough to live in a home with my family. Just my thoughts...


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I saw a website the other day with the breeders boasting their dogs come from Rin tin tin lines... The dog from the movie? Who cares? Yea that's neat but why breed specifically BECAUSE or FOR that!?

It really drives me nuts when breeders get their hands on a dog from VA dogs and those breeders will MILK it out for 2 or 3 generations with the parents doing NOTHING. But because the dogs are from a VA dog back when, they are super special. 

Ugh...


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh this is so much fun! 
How about this: "Preference is given to working homes" 
It could mean the unemployed, retired, and independently wealthy need not apply.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mary Beth said:


> Oh this is so much fun!
> How about this: "Preference is given to working homes"
> It could mean the unemployed, retired, and independently wealthy need not apply.


???? I guess it could mean that but it really means the preference is given to people who work their dogs in a sport.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah...my next dog might not be a GSD because of that who knows-but I also think for breeders that might be a double edge sword...because when they are insisting the dog go to a working home...what happens if for some reason the dog can't work...maybe sometimes those just pet homes might not be so bad...just a thought...of course then those dogs don't get posted on the breeders website with a list of titles they've earned...ouch I'm cycnical


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mary Beth said:


> Oh this is so much fun!
> How about this: "Preference is given to working homes"
> It could mean the unemployed, retired, and independently wealthy need not apply.


Jax is right. It means that they prefer people who are working their dogs in IPO, FH, SAR, Ringsport, etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, I think that is a decent statement. They want people who know working dogs. People who know what to expect from a puppy. Their is a much higher rate of success when the people have had GSDs, before. There are fewer people who think the dog is going to hang around in the living room all day like their elderly Labrador. A "working home" understands that puppies are work and need training, and are right there with the mental an physical exercise a higher energy pup, higher drive, or very intelligent puppy requires. 

That wouldn't turn me off at all.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> How about this: "Preference is given to working homes"
> It could mean the unemployed, retired, and independently wealthy need not apply.


Are you being funny?

That's not what is meant by "working home". I suppose the uninitiated might read it that way, though.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Freestep said:


> Are you being funny?
> 
> That's not what is meant by "working home". I suppose the uninitiated might read it that way, though.


That term gets misunderstood pretty regularly. I get a number of clients every year who don't know the lingo and will crack up laughing when I explain it to them. Many of them do think it refers to the owners employment status .


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I believe my breeder also says preference to working homes... and I see why and why we had such LONG talks about shepherds and my experience before hand. My guy is HIGH drive!


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

EastGSD said:


> "At two years old he already weighs 110 pounds. He is a magnificent specimen with a massive head, chest and is proportioned just right. With his father being a VA7 Seiger Champion and mom being from German/Czech lines, we can not wait to see his offspring! He has one SEIGER VA1 BSZS, twelve VA and eighteen V champions, nineteen SCCH3, two SCCH2, & nine SCCH1 titles in his five generation pedigree! *Keep in mind that a VA champion is worth upwards of $100,000.00 ."
> 
> 
> Did people check out the contract page?
> *


I'm not familiar with getting a puppy from a breeder, but is that hip dysplasia bit normal? It seems very limiting. 

And shouldn't they be able to take pics of the dogs without them being tied up?




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

